# 90's Tunes Reminisce Thread.



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Before the century changed, many of us still had no internet...and those that did mainly utilized Internet Explorer. Cell phones were still the size of a notebook. VH1 and MTV still owned the early 90's, then things changed as technology played an increased role in society. Generation X became Y, probably to become generation X at some point again in the future. And we are still left with the best music barring the 70's IMHO:

[video=youtube;yjJL9DGU7Gg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjJL9DGU7Gg[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;2gQEDwjhaDE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gQEDwjhaDE[/video]

Editing this, screwed-up here...came out in 86'.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> And we are still left with the best music barring the 70's IMHO:


Yeah, who can ever forget Requium from the start of the nineties? (1890, to be exact.)


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmm. For me, the nineties were all over the place, and less about music compared to the eighties - at least in the early nineties. And again - I speak mostly of what I listened to and discovered, and not just what came out that decade.

I posted a bunch of Kate Bush recently, so you get one here too! Just one, though - The Red Shoes was her only album in the nineties.

[video=youtube;qM_8vOG-3CY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM_8vOG-3CY[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 29, 2013)

The 90's was the revision of the 70's,

[video=youtube;1hKSYgOGtos]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hKSYgOGtos[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Jan 29, 2013)

Last good years of music!


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Last good years of music!


::sigh::

Anyway, 1991:
[video=youtube;k9z5KNmWopU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9z5KNmWopU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> The 90's was the revision of the 70's,
> 
> (Man on the Moon)


Laurie Anderson - Ugly One With the Jewels - The Rotowhirl

If you liked Andy, that is a must listen. If you like Laurie, that is a must listen. It is worth 99 cents or whatever. (I love the whole album: The Ugly One with the Jewels.) But it is not on YouTube. And it is a nineties release.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;hglVqACd1C8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hglVqACd1C8[/video]


----------



## Mookjong (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;hTWKbfoikeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg[/video]


----------



## Mookjong (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;3mbBbFH9fAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;MqKcUS2Npic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqKcUS2Npic[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;uAE6Il6OTcs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAE6Il6OTcs[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;MS91knuzoOA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS91knuzoOA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 29, 2013)

Rockin' on in to the nineties.....


[video=youtube;CxKWTzr-k6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxKWTzr-k6s[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 29, 2013)

On a roll now...lol:

[video=youtube;dyihQtBes1I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyihQtBes1I[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;8SbUC-UaAxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE[/video]

1992


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 29, 2013)

It's raining like a dog where I'm at. It has been all day, so I think it's time to take out some Garbage.


[video=youtube;esEdC0c3YI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esEdC0c3YI4[/video]


----------



## swishsweet (Jan 29, 2013)

......in the time of chimpanzees there was a monkey.

[video=youtube;YgSPaXgAdzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE[/video]


----------



## Mookjong (Jan 29, 2013)

The 90's where exceptionally great for hip-hop.
[video=youtube;jJOvp7xxoTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJOvp7xxoTQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;JWaL9BHwxbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWaL9BHwxbA[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 29, 2013)

1992

[video=youtube;3TYWYDqr-TA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TYWYDqr-TA[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Gotta cover all the bases:

[video=youtube;1OrNS2zbTZg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OrNS2zbTZg[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;cBco_DApZVY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBco_DApZVY[/video]


----------



## swishsweet (Jan 29, 2013)

cheechako said:


> [video=youtube;cBco_DApZVY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBco_DApZVY[/video]


rosie o'donnell sure let herself go


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;fd07g2bpJvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd07g2bpJvw[/video]


----------



## tumorhead (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;GLQ2TIul8pI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLQ2TIul8pI[/video]

Oh the 90's....I miss striped t-shirts and flannels, I had one for each day of the month.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;tPflqV6M6Lg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPflqV6M6Lg[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;TsH4CrwExCQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsH4CrwExCQ[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;n2MtEsrcTTs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2MtEsrcTTs[/video]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Jan 29, 2013)

I love this entire album, it brings back warm summer memories. 1991 I believe. 

[youtube]VUb450Alpps[/youtube]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;rzLV2BUbtF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzLV2BUbtF4[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;vNayySwr7SQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNayySwr7SQ[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;byEGjLU2egA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byEGjLU2egA[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;hs8y3kneqrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs8y3kneqrs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;NPZ8I9qRRSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPZ8I9qRRSI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 30, 2013)

Remember, the light at the end of the tunnel may be you. Goodnight.

[video=youtube;zSmOvYzSeaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSmOvYzSeaQ[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 30, 2013)

come on, almost 5 pages and no b boys?? 

[video=youtube_share;ru3gH27Fn6E]http://youtu.be/ru3gH27Fn6E[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;anWmfN-dODs]http://youtu.be/anWmfN-dODs[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 30, 2013)

and probably my fave video of the 90s, when i first discovered lsd and blind melon, ahh, good times indeed.. 

[video=youtube_share;3qVPNONdF58]http://youtu.be/3qVPNONdF58[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 30, 2013)

the official video had an ad, and i hate ads, so we get this version.. 

anyhoo's, not my last dance w/ mary jane obviously, but a great tune none the less.. 

[video=youtube_share;SNtPAap565M]http://youtu.be/SNtPAap565M[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 30, 2013)

man, this is fun, great idea sun.. 

[video=youtube_share;6hzrDeceEKc]http://youtu.be/6hzrDeceEKc[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;TByqESZekxc]http://youtu.be/TByqESZekxc[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 30, 2013)

one last one, for now at least.. enjoy, spiritualized....  god, i miss the good ole e days and e music out of btitian in the 90s..

[video=youtube_share;wg5GlmzIIZo]http://youtu.be/wg5GlmzIIZo[/video]


----------



## swishsweet (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;jYUm5T8uQIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYUm5T8uQIY[/video]

there's way too many good ones... no reason for this thread to ever end! haha

I'm gettin some serious nostalgia


----------



## FranJan (Jan 30, 2013)

The Phoenix that gave us Wilco and Son Volt
[video=youtube;Hy3WkIfgkSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hy3WkIfgkSQ[/video]


----------



## FranJan (Jan 30, 2013)

The greatest psychedelic polka band on the planet!
[video=youtube;aYDfwUJzYQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDfwUJzYQg[/video]

The bassist I could watch play forever. God Bless Les!


----------



## FranJan (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;1J3uj2wqPPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J3uj2wqPPA[/video]
Fuckin Kurt.


----------



## swishsweet (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;DXm507UtZTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXm507UtZTo[/video]

more primus


----------



## FranJan (Jan 30, 2013)

Didn't these guys make a little record in the 90s?
[video=youtube;m_mMzOQpe0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_mMzOQpe0I[/video]

Amazing how much I hated this album and how much I adore it today.


----------



## FranJan (Jan 30, 2013)

And for the all the grrrls who rocked so hard in the 90s

[video=youtube;5COHP3KZuq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5COHP3KZuq4[/video]


----------



## swishsweet (Jan 30, 2013)

beat me to it ! heres some RHCP because well it had to be done [video=youtube;C6jElKMMOWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6jElKMMOWM[/video]


----------



## FranJan (Jan 30, 2013)

One more then I'll shut up. Actually not a song, more of a reminiscence. It's something from the last great concert I saw in the 90's. Saw them at the Roseland Ballroom in NYC. Fucking amazing. Still think about it. A concert so good the adrenalin took half a day to wear off. I think this is from a dress rehearsal, but worth the click, especially for Jimmy P fans.

[video=youtube;aPHG_IxXz2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPHG_IxXz2U[/video]


So what concert/gig did you guys love from the 90's. If you can remember them of course .


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;eYI99xuI9CM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYI99xuI9CM[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 31, 2013)

I love embedding Youtube Vevo, eliminates all the ads!.

[video=youtube;xmUZ6nCFNoU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmUZ6nCFNoU[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Wish I had seen this show:

[video=youtube;3nQPR_0-Byk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nQPR_0-Byk[/video]


----------



## longman (Jan 31, 2013)

Smashing Pumpkins owned the decade.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I love embedding Youtube Vevo, eliminates all the ads!.
> 
> [video=youtube;xmUZ6nCFNoU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmUZ6nCFNoU[/video]


 does it really sun?? damn, never knew that, thanks for the tip as i always try to avoid videos with ads when i'm posting them here and elsewhere..


----------



## FranJan (Feb 1, 2013)

longman said:


> Smashing Pumpkins owned the decade.


I remember their show at MSG for the "Melon Collie" tour when a large percentage, (myself and my friends included), of the audience just started walking out during there encore at MSG. Corgan started yelling shit about "who there true fans were" or something. Meanwhile they had just played the same riff over and over again for 10 or 15 minutes and it was the most boring shit ever and most everyone decided they had enough. At one point during the concert they stopped the show so Jimmy Iha could play some song he wrote for these two fan-club presidents or whovever they were. It's like they brought back all that 70's era concert BS that punk was supposed to have destroyed. It was the most self indulgent gig I ever saw and I never forgave them for that .

But I'll always remember what seemed like the entire upper deck at MSG giving them the finger and telling them to fuck off. Classic NYC moment!

Potvin Sucks!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;7nqcL0mjMjw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nqcL0mjMjw[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 2, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> does it really sun?? damn, never knew that, thanks for the tip as i always try to avoid videos with ads when i'm posting them here and elsewhere..


Does it on every V-Bulletin site that I know of, that's why some youtube uploads have imbedding on other sites blocked.


----------



## tumorhead (Feb 2, 2013)

FranJan said:


> I remember their show at MSG for the "Melon Collie" tour when a large percentage, (myself and my friends included), of the audience just started walking out during there encore at MSG. Corgan started yelling shit about "who there true fans were" or something. Meanwhile they had just played the same riff over and over again for 10 or 15 minutes and it was the most boring shit ever and most everyone decided they had enough. At one point during the concert they stopped the show so Jimmy Iha could play some song he wrote for these two fan-club presidents or whovever they were. It's like they brought back all that 70's era concert BS that punk was supposed to have destroyed. It was the most self indulgent gig I ever saw and I never forgave them for that .
> 
> But I'll always remember what seemed like the entire upper deck at MSG giving them the finger and telling them to fuck off. Classic NYC moment!
> 
> Potvin Sucks!


I saw Corgan performing with new members a few years ago and he came across as a total douche. 

And the opening band was so fucking bad everyone just stopped and waited for them to leave, didn't even clap or cheer as they left, it was awkward as fuck and painful beyond words.

Also didn't realize this was from mid 90's.....
[video=youtube;yjoPWxmOCtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjoPWxmOCtc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

One of the best shows I ever attended was GnR with the Pumpkins as the opening act. The good part was GnR. The Pumpkins were getting booed from the start and after about the third or fourth song Corgan made some smart-ass remark, and that caused the booing to get a lot louder. They finished one more song after that and then left the stage. I believe the show started at 7:00pm and they didn't even play for 30 minutes. GnR didn't come out until 12:30am, so we drank heavily during the long break. Then GnR tore the roof of off the place.


[video=youtube;Y-LW6m0zX5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-LW6m0zX5A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;GnncQcwUkSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnncQcwUkSQ[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2013)

This song was in my head for years... 

[video=youtube;J4rz7W_EARc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4rz7W_EARc[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;rn_YodiJO6k]http://youtu.be/rn_YodiJO6k[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;f5BVFMItxUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5BVFMItxUI[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hGjaaQAvSTA]http://youtu.be/hGjaaQAvSTA[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;CSJXle3LP_Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSJXle3LP_Q[/video]

love Korn!


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;yPNFVj-pISU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPNFVj-pISU[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2013)

Pantera .... [video=youtube;RVMvART9kb8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVMvART9kb8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;CBJey2dkiAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBJey2dkiAI[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ihUIPlLw2ZE]http://youtu.be/ihUIPlLw2ZE[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;dvNXF7aGP2s]http://youtu.be/dvNXF7aGP2s[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

^^^That Ozzy song was another one that wouldn't play. It's alright, I was able to watch it at yt.


[video=youtube;gRZumd8uFZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRZumd8uFZI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;k1vEONnGdPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1vEONnGdPo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;INxliT-NrxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INxliT-NrxA[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2013)

edwin mccain..........

[video=youtube;OWqLtXXzldk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWqLtXXzldk[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2013)

Jewel.... you made me want to move to Alaska.for more then the scenery ....... Jewel. ya made me drool..............

love this woman.. 

[video=youtube;-LukEq643Mk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LukEq643Mk[/video]


----------



## swishsweet (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;woKyGavzW0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woKyGavzW0Q[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 3, 2013)

Love this tune... heard it from wls Chicago stations years ago while living in CA


[video=youtube;V94pBlA4n7U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V94pBlA4n7U[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 3, 2013)

on my playlist

[video=youtube;IPq8ELsvUJs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPq8ELsvUJs&amp;list=PLECC0B851788D1E38&amp;index= 134[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;XxQdVTjEMF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxQdVTjEMF4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;R0zZnfXlDGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0zZnfXlDGk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;IfZbFh7qlCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfZbFh7qlCQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;LxniF0sF8c8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxniF0sF8c8[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 3, 2013)

I do love the goo goo dolls.......one of my fav's sides the one you linked it iris. 

[video=youtube;emguA0RIH4k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emguA0RIH4k[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;_m0bI82Rz_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m0bI82Rz_k[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;6exsatE-DUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6exsatE-DUk[/video]


----------



## swishsweet (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;9-HFbNhTTKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-HFbNhTTKQ[/video]


----------



## longman (Feb 4, 2013)

Collective Soul - Thumbs up!


----------



## swishsweet (Feb 4, 2013)

built to spill !!
[video=youtube;Sw06bRjHks4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw06bRjHks4[/video]


----------



## swishsweet (Feb 4, 2013)

such a sick band!
[video=youtube;vEjBgv0UIjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEjBgv0UIjg[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;r2XKPyPEi7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2XKPyPEi7s[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;JFSLFBAJdBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFSLFBAJdBI[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;ngZXgBH7v9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngZXgBH7v9c[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;_sj_U6vObUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sj_U6vObUA[/video]


----------



## hiitsbob (Feb 6, 2013)

haha comical to think about nineties first album ever on tape was green day dookie. 
my mom bought me a cd player a year or 2 later for christman and got me now 1 what was she thinking. lmfao!!


----------



## Moon Goblin (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;qHLAAFIg7oM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHLAAFIg7oM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;4G7K013dB2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G7K013dB2s[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;VtBvCX1Ux8M]http://youtu.be/VtBvCX1Ux8M[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;Rk_sAHh9s08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk_sAHh9s08[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ln6WQqRDrCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ln6WQqRDrCo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;qOyF4hR5GoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOyF4hR5GoE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

I got Pearl Jam running a relay race in my head.


[video=youtube;9lUj9zWwop8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lUj9zWwop8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;zgUwd2Gkb-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgUwd2Gkb-E[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 15, 2013)

lol Where is everyone who loves 90s music? Was it that Hootie song I posted that drove everyone away? ha ha

[video=youtube;FqwlFTFvJJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqwlFTFvJJM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

It seems nobody is paying any attention to this thread, so I'm gonna have some fun with it.
Muuuhahahaha......I'm going to start posting tunes that are way out of my usual element. This could get interesting.


[video=youtube;qiKOif0UKRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiKOif0UKRM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;a3HkTX-0xHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3HkTX-0xHY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;_exp4C8bNfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_exp4C8bNfE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

I won't stop until someone else posts at least one vid in this thread, and I can keep this shit up for a long time.

[video=youtube;Jfoxsfhi-kk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfoxsfhi-kk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;zQX2q6WCrbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQX2q6WCrbE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm in love (ok, lust) with the sax player in this video. Well....just look at her!


[video=youtube;SKYyX3B0aXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKYyX3B0aXY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

I was distracted for a while, but I'm back. This one is not actually out of my element, I really do love it (this time it's not lust).


[video=youtube;Lt6r-k9Bk6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt6r-k9Bk6o[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;8WEtxJ4-sh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WEtxJ4-sh4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;YT4Kw3BxCy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT4Kw3BxCy4[/video]

I wish somebody would save me by posting anything in this thread.


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

Last one for now....


[video=youtube;EFJOHFQ4t2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFJOHFQ4t2I[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 21, 2013)

ha ha ha ha I thought if I posted a bunch of older dance music then at the very least may be it would piss somebody off enough to post something. I guess not.


[video=youtube;UNq9gmY_Oz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNq9gmY_Oz4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;wRE4zP826yA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRE4zP826yA[/video]

I love how this video ends.


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 22, 2013)

Need more Beastie Boys[video=youtube_share;z5rRZdiu1UE]http://youtu.be/z5rRZdiu1UE[/video]RIP MCA


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 22, 2013)

T[video=youtube_share;3F82EiIByqY]http://youtu.be/3F82EiIByqY[/video]This takes me back to 8th grade


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 22, 2013)

Both of those videos were directed by spike jonze


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 22, 2013)

Moving along[video=youtube_share;PYwiwbgMusY]http://youtu.be/PYwiwbgMusY[/video] W.E.E.D radio, all 90's all the time.


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 22, 2013)

Cant forget the classics[video=youtube_share;-hIjgofcuWU]http://youtu.be/-hIjgofcuWU[/video] 7th grade


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ViK8PwbJmxo]http://youtu.be/ViK8PwbJmxo[/video] word


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;mL71Vv7F1o8]http://youtu.be/mL71Vv7F1o8[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 22, 2013)

Why can't we have music like this nowadays?[video=youtube_share;vp1KdA-97vs]http://youtu.be/vp1KdA-97vs[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tXhmwMdUKfA]http://youtu.be/tXhmwMdUKfA[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;qg62hxgfSAw]http://youtu.be/qg62hxgfSAw[/video] haven't listened to this in about 10 years


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 22, 2013)

This reminds me of ecstasy, [video=youtube_share;TlLWFa1b1Bc]http://youtu.be/TlLWFa1b1Bc[/video]tripping on gellies and going to raves


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 22, 2013)

Alright, I'll let someone else take over from here. Tons of great memories listening to these.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 23, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> lol Where is everyone who loves 90s music? Was it that Hootie song I posted that drove everyone away? ha ha
> 
> [video=youtube;FqwlFTFvJJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqwlFTFvJJM[/video]


Good tune here, and yeah...Hootie I've been avoiding along w/matchbox 20.


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

got a few more I'd like to share[video=youtube_share;Byh5k-m2SqI]http://youtu.be/Byh5k-m2SqI[/video] Like it or hate it, this was so popular. Remember Mortal Kombat at the ARCADE?


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;cj9_yW8tZxs]http://youtu.be/cj9_yW8tZxs[/video] put on your kross kolors


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

backwards[video=youtube_share;tPB84Plv8tc]http://youtu.be/tPB84Plv8tc[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

This show was so ahead of it's time viva la 90's[video=youtube_share;Icb_tRTnA4g]http://youtu.be/Icb_tRTnA4g[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3x7URWDGI3U]http://youtu.be/3x7URWDGI3U[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ERTT_sv8sV0]http://youtu.be/ERTT_sv8sV0[/video] EPIC


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

fuck auto-tuned music [video=youtube_share;0XcN12uVHeQ]http://youtu.be/0XcN12uVHeQ[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;jQf25IJSvdA]http://youtu.be/jQf25IJSvdA[/video] lite it up


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

RIP Nate Dogg[video=youtube_share;LiyY8C5fdK4]http://youtu.be/LiyY8C5fdK4[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Sal-bp_ciC4]http://youtu.be/Sal-bp_ciC4[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

what would the 90's be without the boys from Vermont?[video=youtube_share;-18cAiRCur0]http://youtu.be/-18cAiRCur0[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

This reminds me of beavis and butthead. When MTV was actually cool AND played music[video=youtube_share;6PAzqBUNlCs]http://youtu.be/6PAzqBUNlCs[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

Les Claypool rules!!!!!!!!!!![video=youtube_share;2CG5XMuz_nY]http://youtu.be/2CG5XMuz_nY[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

and so does Larry Lalonde[video=youtube_share;IXCuVJYOXCU]http://youtu.be/IXCuVJYOXCU[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

In 4 years and 2 months my post count is over 200!!!!!


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

this video was great[video=youtube_share;PTFwQP86BRs]http://youtu.be/PTFwQP86BRs[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;TAqZb52sgpU]http://youtu.be/TAqZb52sgpU[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;vcWTTs8QVRc]http://youtu.be/vcWTTs8QVRc[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

forgive me if I double post a song, that just means its awesome. [video=youtube_share;ffCEr327W44]http://youtu.be/ffCEr327W44[/video]CHICAGO BULLS 3 PEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;kY84MRnxVzo]http://youtu.be/kY84MRnxVzo[/video] Oh My God Becky!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6xGuGSDsDrM]http://youtu.be/6xGuGSDsDrM[/video] yeah you know me


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

Graduation summer[video=youtube_share;sc5iTNVEOAg]http://youtu.be/sc5iTNVEOAg[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;cABZfkRcQ6A]http://youtu.be/cABZfkRcQ6A[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Pq63KUAGrdo]http://youtu.be/Pq63KUAGrdo[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

a pause for station identification[video=youtube_share;qMYR7DL-rWc]http://youtu.be/qMYR7DL-rWc[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

he he he he bunghole[video=youtube_share;uV14jq2n-jg]http://youtu.be/uV14jq2n-jg[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;1VQ_3sBZEm0]http://youtu.be/1VQ_3sBZEm0[/video] tenacious D makes a great cameo


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6IzYl-eRTHM]http://youtu.be/6IzYl-eRTHM[/video] I must have smoked a couple of ounces of weed to this song back in high school


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3L4YrGaR8E4]http://youtu.be/3L4YrGaR8E4[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

If I have to listen to "ya'mo be there" one more time, then I'm gonna ya'mo burn this place down[video=youtube_share;7HbbM-FG8lQ]http://youtu.be/7HbbM-FG8lQ[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

this should fix that aftertaste[video=youtube_share;ZdJ5e70Q8mw]http://youtu.be/ZdJ5e70Q8mw[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;YWZQdgRoPM4]http://youtu.be/YWZQdgRoPM4[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pzRKkXk56iE]http://youtu.be/pzRKkXk56iE[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

This is for you Racerboy71[video=youtube_share;NpsvBvwRuf0]http://youtu.be/NpsvBvwRuf0[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;kZ_8WTaotWo]http://youtu.be/kZ_8WTaotWo[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

changing gears these guys suck[video=youtube_share;HPaIXfVZjdY]http://youtu.be/HPaIXfVZjdY[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;O1fHxPY3TJo]http://youtu.be/O1fHxPY3TJo[/video] I'm all over the place


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;1rcYBP0FdL8]http://youtu.be/1rcYBP0FdL8[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XFkzRNyygfk]http://youtu.be/XFkzRNyygfk[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;vVD0JVnsXXw]http://youtu.be/vVD0JVnsXXw[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;o9mJ82x_l-E]http://youtu.be/o9mJ82x_l-E[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;E0E0ynyIUsg]http://youtu.be/E0E0ynyIUsg[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

Eating acid in 1999 [video=youtube_share;BvQRRuckqM8]http://youtu.be/BvQRRuckqM8[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

and making love[video=youtube_share;OuvR9d73OlI]http://youtu.be/OuvR9d73OlI[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;zTuD8k3JvxQ]http://youtu.be/zTuD8k3JvxQ[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

phish[video=youtube_share;MMOE2kFk5PA]http://youtu.be/MMOE2kFk5PA[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;CzB5hFINC_k]http://youtu.be/CzB5hFINC_k[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

this is another song that gives me good memories[video=youtube_share;dDLiVwpv89s]http://youtu.be/dDLiVwpv89s[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't wanna sound like a homo, but Depeche Mode kicks ass![video=youtube_share;diT3FvDHMyo]http://youtu.be/diT3FvDHMyo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

This is the song that made me fall in love with duran duran. One of the last hits they ever had.

[video=youtube;ICnlyNUt_0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICnlyNUt_0o[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

Dbozz628 said:


> In 4 years and 2 months my post count is over 200!!!!!


Welcome to the music trap here at riu.

At the beginning of January (last month) I only had a little more than 300 posts. I was here everyday beforehand, but had only made about 30 posts over the previous 2 1/2 years. Then I found that 80s music thread and all the cool cats that post in the music threads.
Now I just sleep right here on the floor!



Sunday morn wake n' bake......

[video=youtube;oA3-InoYsWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA3-InoYsWQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;iQk9hbI9OLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQk9hbI9OLE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

Whenever I post Jackyl I can never only post just one from them.

[video=youtube;LhrJQu4rzno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhrJQu4rzno[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

A little Bush.

[video=youtube;PvYa5dmuq2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvYa5dmuq2I[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;2OUCpKzMAbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OUCpKzMAbQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

I must be ready for a nap....Here comes another one of 'those' songs. lol

[video=youtube;LEAkuDEzl7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEAkuDEzl7A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;aY2sBDPgOXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY2sBDPgOXU[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome video[video=youtube_share;jrwjiO1MCVs]http://youtu.be/jrwjiO1MCVs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

Love some of those weezer tunes.

[video=youtube;LHQqqM5sr7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHQqqM5sr7g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;ENXvZ9YRjbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENXvZ9YRjbo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

Weezer almost always reminds me of Goldfinger.

[video=youtube;GOlp8frMfsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOlp8frMfsk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;5QYIlgRg9TY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QYIlgRg9TY[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

Tony Hawks pro skater[video=youtube_share;udUCjJphE-0]http://youtu.be/udUCjJphE-0[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;KL6Yx9zn_WQ]http://youtu.be/KL6Yx9zn_WQ[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

The days of skateboarding and smoking weed and fingerbanging chicks[video=youtube_share;dsrZBE4nSME]http://youtu.be/dsrZBE4nSME[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7838rD2dJiQ]http://youtu.be/7838rD2dJiQ[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2Um7hZJux9M]http://youtu.be/2Um7hZJux9M[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;cKgGvY_jD_g]http://youtu.be/cKgGvY_jD_g[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

how did I go from that to this?[video=youtube_share;9GNhdQRbXhc]http://youtu.be/9GNhdQRbXhc[/video] (It wasn't the goddamned M&M commercial)


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Mr_uHJPUlO8]http://youtu.be/Mr_uHJPUlO8[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;xat1GVnl8-k]http://youtu.be/xat1GVnl8-k[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;rdOz1EihRV4]http://youtu.be/rdOz1EihRV4[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;UrIiLvg58SY]http://youtu.be/UrIiLvg58SY[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JxPj3GAYYZ0]http://youtu.be/JxPj3GAYYZ0[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;NRtvqT_wMeY]http://youtu.be/NRtvqT_wMeY[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-oqAU5VxFWs]http://youtu.be/-oqAU5VxFWs[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wgEQ3FzaS1U]http://youtu.be/wgEQ3FzaS1U[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

bring it back[video=youtube_share;9mI5dqGcpq8]http://youtu.be/9mI5dqGcpq8[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;MMk6zZB52q8]http://youtu.be/MMk6zZB52q8[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;4nouYuZR5zE]http://youtu.be/4nouYuZR5zE[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;xsJ4O-nSveg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJ4O-nSveg[/video]

im surprise this one hasnt been posted yet


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZTsGg6t1dIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTsGg6t1dIE[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;e8cCUNZbrhE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8cCUNZbrhE[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;0pSlu2okpqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pSlu2okpqM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

ha ha How about a nursury rhyme?
Three Little Pigs....

[video=youtube;_CYwNWHZuT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CYwNWHZuT0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

^^^^It amused me.


[video=youtube;OO3kWNHyZOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO3kWNHyZOE[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;CO8vBVUaKvk]http://youtu.be/CO8vBVUaKvk[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;CNAkbbKycCM]http://youtu.be/CNAkbbKycCM[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;AfpyoGFJNNE]http://youtu.be/AfpyoGFJNNE[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;1CpRCc4Jre8]http://youtu.be/1CpRCc4Jre8[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;L5bCMLIA5Fk]http://youtu.be/L5bCMLIA5Fk[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JT6UCvR7kgU]http://youtu.be/JT6UCvR7kgU[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;AJ5kGqOstMc]http://youtu.be/AJ5kGqOstMc[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;HEbYxEXM2cE]http://youtu.be/HEbYxEXM2cE[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ySzrJ4GRF7s]http://youtu.be/ySzrJ4GRF7s[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;cZaglHQOgt8]http://youtu.be/cZaglHQOgt8[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Rs6RefV1td4]http://youtu.be/Rs6RefV1td4[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ZgrE-g_rCi8]http://youtu.be/ZgrE-g_rCi8[/video] RIP LAYNE


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;jwDlcx3HWAU]http://youtu.be/jwDlcx3HWAU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

Late nineties....

[video=youtube;i4LPCbGrB8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4LPCbGrB8A[/video]

Sheryl Crow on guitar.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;LsAiCs66l40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsAiCs66l40[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;IqJXxHi6RwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqJXxHi6RwQ[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;Q71-nVYmN-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q71-nVYmN-c[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;XOzs1FehYOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOzs1FehYOA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;7GTRqG62Q_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GTRqG62Q_E[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6VCdJyOAQYM]http://youtu.be/6VCdJyOAQYM[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

Haven't heard this in about 17 years[video=youtube_share;cM4kqL13jGM]http://youtu.be/cM4kqL13jGM[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wyDjRd0Tjss]http://youtu.be/wyDjRd0Tjss[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;kw02oX3_uC8]http://youtu.be/kw02oX3_uC8[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;VvYIpa1Ulvw]http://youtu.be/VvYIpa1Ulvw[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah, I went there [video=youtube_share;OHzkICG47LU]http://youtu.be/OHzkICG47LU[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 26, 2013)

try to listen to this without laughing[video=youtube_share;t0qTOkUPlGk]http://youtu.be/t0qTOkUPlGk[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Ajp0Uaw4rqo]http://youtu.be/Ajp0Uaw4rqo[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;trcedaWziAI]http://youtu.be/trcedaWziAI[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-oZZ9lKg3gQ]http://youtu.be/-oZZ9lKg3gQ[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_qkP8SvHvaU]http://youtu.be/_qkP8SvHvaU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 26, 2013)

Ever since the first time I saw this video I wondered who the guy is that's hitch hiking at the end. I just figured it out today. Sometimes I can be a little slow.


[video=youtube;NMNgbISmF4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMNgbISmF4I[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 26, 2013)

Nothing personal....

[video=youtube;pyzkcndylsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyzkcndylsc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;j7-i43W4mqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7-i43W4mqw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;y96FkvcsY4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y96FkvcsY4o[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;-LMKuBSS23k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LMKuBSS23k[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 26, 2013)

The beginning and end to this video always cracks me up.

[video=youtube;bsz8xLZCoPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsz8xLZCoPI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;MeRT6_h6q3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeRT6_h6q3w[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;dD8F3dls1O0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dD8F3dls1O0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;_C1KwkxIPcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C1KwkxIPcQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;O3IrqmsC2rY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3IrqmsC2rY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't mind me....Just burning off some steam so it doesn't carry over into tomorrow.
It seems to be helping.

[video=youtube;7NZMZhy8Ob0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NZMZhy8Ob0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;hnFEDZJke1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnFEDZJke1c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;YSI21n04BsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSI21n04BsI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;Xkc-en0_LGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xkc-en0_LGY[/video]

It's someone else's turn now.


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

please please precious light must you leave so soon tonight........

i feel strange

i feel so strained

i can't explain i feel so strange.......


[video=youtube;J4rz7W_EARc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4rz7W_EARc[/video]

it could've been a blessing or it could have been a dream

things aren't always what they seem

it happened in a instant it happened at night

married to the moment like a bird in flight

i saw it once and it started to fade

i reached out to touch and i asked it to stay



please please precious light must you leave so soon tonight

i'm either dreaming or i'm out of my head

there's no ghost beside my bed



my skin feels so cold my heart beats like it gonna explode

there's no fear there's no fright

just another visit from a spirit in the night_
(From: http://www.elyrics.net)_

can somebody tell me what this means to me

or show me the truth behind what i see



please please precious light must you leave so soon tonight

i'm either dreaming or i'm out of my head

there's no ghost beside my bed

are you a message from the grey beyond

or my mind telling me sanity's gone

it must be dreaming or i'm out of my head

there's no ghost beside my bed



i feel strange

i feel so strained

i can't explain i feel so strange.......


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0XcN12uVHeQ]http://youtu.be/0XcN12uVHeQ[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 9, 2013)

it's saturday night, how about we get this party started?? biggie small stlye..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 9, 2013)

yeah, i'm high, so what.. 

the video.. [video=youtube_share;aNwvHEme_JE]http://youtu.be/aNwvHEme_JE[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 9, 2013)

tribe.. 

[video=youtube_share;uhgEpT4f7p8]http://youtu.be/uhgEpT4f7p8[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 9, 2013)

or you can get with this, or you can with that... 

[video=youtube_share;K9F5xcpjDMU]http://youtu.be/K9F5xcpjDMU[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;p_SEmcFVG-8]http://youtu.be/p_SEmcFVG-8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;NUTGr5t3MoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUTGr5t3MoY[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Mar 10, 2013)

i like jodasee and daze and curupt COME UP TO MY ROOM.. shit how do you guys do that with the videos also like maxwell DONT EVER WOUNDER thats what i play for my flowers..


----------



## chewberto (Mar 10, 2013)

How so you make the videos pop up instead of the address?


----------



## thump easy (Mar 10, 2013)

i dont know how to do it yet show me??


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 10, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/221120-how-you-post-youtube-videos.html

Just make sure you delete everything on the <left side of the = and the = sign too


----------



## thump easy (Mar 10, 2013)

well ill try but the meds are kicking in im falling tired my eyelids are closeing thats a good thing that means ill sleep tonight.. thank you


----------



## thump easy (Mar 10, 2013)

i guess not the meds aint strong enough to control this crazzy head.... mario - let me love you..... and thats what i think when i see my plants form head to toe. and i mean the toes on the real i love toes i kiss girl toes for days


----------



## thump easy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi five... i like the way(kissing game) also tony tony tony its our anaversery


----------



## thump easy (Mar 10, 2013)

LLCOOLJ around the way girl and this is what i usto bumb on the way back from kansas, alaska , vegas, and arizona, LLCOOLJ going back to cali.


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;Kqs3T1kO-Mo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kqs3T1kO-Mo[/video]

--Better than the original version?.....I think so. I really love the rockin' guitar solo that starts at 2:10.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 10, 2013)

Lemme try! [youtube]VUb450Alpps[/youtube]


----------



## chewberto (Mar 10, 2013)

Damn I did it! Now it's embedded in my brain! Who remembers this?


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;byq2K2IYMlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byq2K2IYMlI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;EkwD5rQ-_d4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkwD5rQ-_d4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;4XJxFAoiWSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XJxFAoiWSY[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 11, 2013)

almost posted this in the 80's thread..


more then words.. extreme 
[video=youtube;UrIiLvg58SY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrIiLvg58SY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;JE2QnjT4k8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE2QnjT4k8Q[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;NipQYqT-OTU]http://youtu.be/NipQYqT-OTU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;_sF-Ou-PXes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sF-Ou-PXes[/video]

IMO that's the best song that band ever did.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 11, 2013)

Arc Angels - Living in a Dream

[video=youtube;zitJVdTA6mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zitJVdTA6mc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Tesla - What You Give

[video=youtube;0RltGLPF6To]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RltGLPF6To[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;852fIw_I84I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=852fIw_I84I[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 12, 2013)

Could it really be true that there are no other Pantera fans in the house? If so, how very disappointing.

They rock!

[video=youtube;T3q1jQTfqxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3q1jQTfqxE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;tZsFLRQpOTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZsFLRQpOTM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 12, 2013)

Woooo, rockin' out tonight.

[video=youtube;_7EQlfprV9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7EQlfprV9E[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;5keW7kioYDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5keW7kioYDI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 14, 2013)

Alice in Chains - Would

[video=youtube;RDLloYzxShc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDLloYzxShc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 14, 2013)

Kings X - Dogman

[video=youtube;JCmBN6wm1VQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCmBN6wm1VQ[/video]


----------



## millie (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;2qL9FLBQEqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qL9FLBQEqQ[/video]


----------



## jjpivot (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;VY342ZN3stU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VY342ZN3stU[/video]


----------



## jjpivot (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm so glad I just spent well over an hour compiling an inhuman amount of badass 90s music just to have everything lost for some inconceivable reason when I hit "post". Fuck. My. Life.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 8, 2013)

jjpivot said:


> I'm so glad I just spent well over an hour compiling an inhuman amount of badass 90s music just to have everything lost for some inconceivable reason when I hit "post". Fuck. My. Life.


 can only post one link per post now m8.. sorry about that..


----------

